# [Rumor] Supreme Leader of North Korea Kim Jong Un has passed away



## JuanBaNaNa (Apr 25, 2020)

That's all.

Now POTUS Ronald Trum doesn't has a friend to play with.


----------



## SMVB64 (Apr 25, 2020)

source?


----------



## masagrator (Apr 25, 2020)

https://www.tmz.com/2020/04/25/north-korea-dictator-kim-jong-un-dead-dies-heart-surgery-reports/

Not confirmed. There are more reliable sources saying this guy is in vegetative state.


----------



## DarkFlare69 (Apr 25, 2020)

It's not confirmed yet.


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Apr 25, 2020)

Source: Twitter.


----------



## ut2k4master (Apr 25, 2020)

what syour source? doesnt look like theres any definitive news yet


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Apr 25, 2020)

ut2k4master said:


> what syour source? doesnt look like theres any definitive news yet





> JuanMena said:
> 
> 
> > Source: Twitter.


----------



## Hanafuda (Apr 25, 2020)

JuanMena said:


> Source: Twitter.



Well, case closed then.

(probably true though)


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Apr 25, 2020)

Hanafuda said:


> Well, case closed then.
> 
> (probably true though)


Yes that's why I posted a thread on this forum.
It's dead, trust me.


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 25, 2020)

"how did you learn about kim jong un's death?" 
"oh I saw it on a gaming website"


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Apr 25, 2020)

bigfatToni said:


> "how did you learn about kim jong un's death?"
> "oh I saw it on a gaming website"


No, you must go to twitter to know the facts.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Apr 25, 2020)

According to Hong Kong Satellite Television, the dictator is said to be dead, according to a *"very solid source"*. According to other unconfirmed reports, an operation error occurred because the surgeon's hands trembled so violently.


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 25, 2020)

JuanMena said:


> No, you must go to twitter to know the facts.


twitter, better than any newspaper


----------



## Joe88 (Apr 25, 2020)

There is no reliable sources right now, just a photoshopped picture people jumped the gun on.


----------



## kublai (Apr 25, 2020)

My source is the internet. Google is your friend.


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 25, 2020)

kublai said:


> My source is the internet. Google is your friend.


google is eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeevil


----------



## notimp (Apr 25, 2020)

He was rumored to have undergone heart surgery, and then didn't show up at an important event afterwards. So speculation started. I'm not up to date on the current state, but that was what was in the news a few days ago.


edit: Sources so far: CNN was reporting on the surgery citing US secret service sources.

On Saturday one of the co-heads of a chinese TV station in Hong Kong reported that he had died and cited "very reliable sources".

Nothing confirmed yet, though.

edit: Oh, and Reuters reported that a political delegation from China that included physicians had left peking on thursday, and that it was lead by one of the highest political contact officers for bilateral relations on the chinese side.


----------



## notimp (Apr 26, 2020)

Japanese boulevard paper „Shūkan Gendai“ reported, that Kim hadn't reached consciousness after a Heart operation on April 12th, that he would currently be in a 'vegetative state' and could barely, if at all, be talked to,  - caused by a seize of function in both cerebral lobes.

So thats the source for that (oddly specific) rumor. 

edit: See f.e. https://www.taiwannews.com.tw/en/news/3922763


----------



## sarkwalvein (Apr 26, 2020)

This "news" is anything except well verified.
That said, at least this rumor lead to the Weekend at Kim's meme, sure made me laugh a little.


----------



## AmandaRose (Apr 26, 2020)

Anything I'm seeing on the Internet is saying he is alive and its a hoax. See here for instance
https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/ar...s-Alive-South-Korea-says-despot-NOT-dead.html


----------



## sarkwalvein (Apr 26, 2020)

AmandaRose said:


> Anything I'm seeing on the Internet is saying he is alive and its a hoax. See here for instance
> https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/ar...s-Alive-South-Korea-says-despot-NOT-dead.html


Yes, and that's perhaps true.
That's why I say this "news" is not well verified.


----------



## weatMod (Apr 26, 2020)

no not based Kim  grolious reader of best korea !

https://www.youtube.com/watch?time_continue=22&v=hQLfkhwkEbo


----------



## FAST6191 (Apr 26, 2020)

If he is dead or out of the picture* then from what I have seen of their setup there his succession battle might well make game of thrones look like a kids TV show wherein an animal loses its football. Lot of players with their own international backers, internal backers (while the supreme leaders might be a bunch of raging fucknuts living the good life their people that actually get it done are usually pretty shrewd), total lack of morals (or at least extraordinarily flexible ones) and all probably willing to go all in with a claim of divine mandate (or something just as good).

Sadly none of it likely to make the lives of the poor regular folks any kind of easy, much less free, unless we get a everybody ends up dead scenario but then it will probably end up even more of a Chinese puppet.

*by all accounts he is/was an alcoholic chainsmoker (unsure about drugs but a distinct possibility too) that regarded proper diet and exercise (see pictures) as but a mild suggestion, or something for people that were not gods on earth.

Videos because why not


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Apr 30, 2020)

You are completely right guys.
Our supreme korean leader Kim Jong Un is alive and well.
He looks so alive and healthy here, I'm so jealous of his wealth:







I admit I made a mistake and I will spend more time researching my sources.


----------



## Lostbhoy (Apr 30, 2020)

Why are two men holding him up??


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Apr 30, 2020)

Lostbhoy said:


> Why are two men holding him up??


Angels. Can't you see it?
Are you  deaf or something? Is there something wrong with your nose?

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

Not gonna lie... she cute  kidding not.


----------



## FGFlann (Apr 30, 2020)

So, is he dead? Alive? Somewhere in between?


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Apr 30, 2020)

FGFlann said:


> So, is he dead? Alive? Somewhere in between?


He's alive in our hearts. That's what matters.

While in reality, he can be in a quantum state where he's both dead and alive, and we won't know until we lift the box to find out.


----------



## sailr (Apr 30, 2020)

Do n’t believe the rumors, these are just some anti-North Korea insults to North Korea: Ha ha :,
 Kim Jong-un still sent congratulatory messages to South Africa the day before yesterday ￼
 1: If he is really dead, why his ally China will not be broadcast in the news, and all the pictures so far have PS traces: 2: Why Jin Zhengen went to Sanchiyuan City on April 27 to thank the staff  ?


----------



## Redhorse (Apr 30, 2020)

My Ouija board says he's dead as a doornail, that's proof enough for me.


----------



## notimp (May 1, 2020)

JuanMena said:


> He's alive in our hearts. That's what matters.
> 
> While in reality, he can be in a quantum state where he's both dead and alive, and we won't know until we lift the box to find out.


Dont open the box!1!!!1


----------



## notimp (May 2, 2020)

He is back!
https://www.theguardian.com/world/2...orth-korea-after-weeks-of-speculation-reports

(Or thats archival footage..  )


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (May 2, 2020)

Hooray!


----------



## Deleted User (May 2, 2020)

JuanMena said:


> Angels. Can't you see it?
> Are you  deaf or something? Is there something wrong with your nose?
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> ...


Cute but deadly. Bet she is coldhearted, like her brother.


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (May 2, 2020)

Dodain47 said:


> Cute but deadly. Bet she is coldhearted, like her brother.


That's actually why I kinda like her


----------



## Deleted User (May 2, 2020)

JuanMena said:


> That's actually why I kinda like her


Your a lost cause!


----------



## Viri (May 2, 2020)

With his weight, and the way he chain smokes, he probably won't make it to 50.


----------



## Xzi (May 2, 2020)

He's either dead or braindead.  North Korean media wouldn't be playing so coy otherwise.


----------



## notimp (Jun 17, 2020)

Ehm, there are about a 1000 sparks flying and fireworks going off simultaneously in North Korea right now... (Probably the wrong metaphore, but oh well... lost in translation..  )

First, according to their official sources they have not had one single case of Corona in country - according to the US their military was on lockdown throughout the entirety of february though.

Second, they are heavily threatening an invasion of the south at this point, which is good, because as long as they are threatening they arent invading.

Third, Kim Jong Un hasnt been seen for months, and his sister is now pushing public doctrine in the prime public position.

Fourth, another famine is rumored to be taking place (alongside a massive economic downturn), because the borders to china are now tightly controlled, as a result of the Covid-19 crisis, which means issues with black market goods getting in. Which is kind of a positive, because there is a reason for escalating the rhetoric of 'invasion of the south' and it is domestic, but probably solvable.

Fifth, the south is trying to deescalate, and the US are no where to be seen.

Sources: Pick one..  (mine was german, so I'd have to look around for several english speaking ones)

edit: Also there is a fundamental disagreement within the denuclearization talks, namely that the north demands for the US to also remove their strategic nuclear weapons from the area, which for the US is a no go, and the end of US sanctions, which for the US is a no go. So talks are stuck.


----------



## Viri (Jun 17, 2020)

Lol, it has been a few months. Has he ever appeared on live TV yet? Honestly, if Kim kicked the bucket, I doubt we'd see a whole lot of changes in foreign policy. Imo, Kim is just a puppet figure head, and the higher ups actually run the country.


I just know NK is doing their yearly thing where they act super aggressive towards the South, so they can get money and food, because their country is a impoverished starving shit hole dictatorship.

Deja vu!


----------



## notimp (Jun 18, 2020)

Viri said:


> Lol, it has been a few months. Has he ever appeared on live TV yet? Honestly, if Kim kicked the bucket, I doubt we'd see a whole lot of changes in foreign policy. Imo, Kim is just a puppet figure head, and the higher ups actually run the country.


He has appeared once since at a factory opening apparently supremely healthy, issue being - that could have been stock footage, no one really knows.

Kim wasnt a puppet, because they kind of have a ruling family thing going, where they have an advisor caste thats running the bureaucracy, but that is tightly connected to the ruling family circles, and when there are power struggles, they tend to kill off uncles and other family members together with their wing of the bureaucracy.

You also can see, that he isnt a puppet, by virtue of the fact that both Kim and his sister received a modern western education. You dont do that with puppets. Kind of counter productive.

Just because they ride on white horses to holy mountains, doesnt mean they believe in that crap. Thats for symbolism. The masses need that.


edit: Also, this entire 'conspiracy of ruling a country' thing is kind of overblown. it happens, when it happens, and its kind of obvious, when it does (financial influence in the US, Dick Cheney ruling instead of Bush, ...) after a while people just tend to notice, and usually are fine with it. What gets power is usually a "drive to power", not scheming for decades to be a shadowy ruler. What fun is that?  Also wouldnt this get horrendously boring after a while..? And how do you do transitions of power? 

People can so easily be made to submit to a leadership figure, and they adjust so easily to circumstances, there is no need for elaborate plans, outside of lets say corruption.

Even in western democracies, someone has to make the head honcho, its usually not the smartest guy, then the party rules, so what?  If only there were good conspiracies to be had...  But its only the Mercers, Steve Bannon, Dominic Cummings once in a while. And then the international liberal intellectual elite, that puts their conferences on youtube, usually... 

Also do you know how hard it is to leash a dictator?   People even say, that much of the stuff the republicans do is, because of the influence Trump and the far right hold over that party. And Trumps a moron, and his fraction outfits itself with corruptable lawyers throughout most of its ranks. Because Trump favors loyalty. (Has everyone sign NDAs in government, which isnt a thing and never has been before him, then tries to sue people for breach of NDA, which isnt a thing in politics, and never has been before him.  ) But somehow this is still draining the swamp.. 

edit: Also, there is an all powerful shadowy organization that told the ruling class it could exchange the leader of a country within a few weeks just a few years ago. Its called the CIA, and last time I checked Assad was still the head of Syria - so... why does this shadowy puppeteering control only ever work so well in your own country..  Are dictators the only 'real' powerelites that arent controlled? Because, we kind of always want to really, really get rid of some of those.. 

People usually get worried, when someone accrues enough power to be able to change the constitution of a country, or the standing law. And if you see the system of laws as the oppressing force, wouldnt those shadowy figures be found in law schools?  Then look up who writes international trade laws, f.e. - those are pretty murky.. 

Or go back in time, and look at Bretton Woods and the origins of the current international monetary system, and try to explain, why the US is so worried that their 'century in power' will be cut short by 50 years..  Who puppeteered that? 

Want to know about the chinese power elites? Look it up, its pretty out there in the open, how their recruitment works.


----------



## notimp (Jun 18, 2020)

Except for when f.e the trilateral commission indicates, that there is too much democracy.. 



At the 59min mark. 

Also on second deliberation, I think I read about a struggle between an orthodox wing and a reformist wing, that quarreled over weither to send the next generation of the rulers children to the west.... (as a precursor to maybe opening up the country)

So I might be wrong here.. 

Yearly posturing to get more from the south might be correct as well. Dont know. Know to little. Dont want to look it up right now either..


----------



## leon315 (Jun 18, 2020)

bigfatToni said:


> google is eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeevil


YEP, google collects and sell ur personal data to 3rd parties, and manages to get away.

it's so eeeeeeeeeeevil!


----------



## notimp (Jun 18, 2020)

CFR says leadership paradigm of one central decision maker, roughly:
https://www.cfr.org/report/leadership-transition-north-korea


----------



## notimp (Jun 21, 2020)

notimp said:


> Except for when f.e the trilateral commission indicates, that there is too much democracy..
> 
> 
> 
> At the 59min mark.




Damn it the youtube recommendation algo is good this time of the year...


----------



## notimp (Jun 23, 2020)

Third in the series:


Of course the bureaucracy has to set up the legislation... 

(Those three videos are off topic by now, btw.. 
Binding topic is just deconstructing leadership structures.)


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 23, 2020)

So, this thread is staying open until Kim Jong Un is really dead?


----------



## FGFlann (Jun 23, 2020)

He's a god. How can you kill a god? What a grand and intoxicating innocence.


----------



## notimp (Jun 23, 2020)

Dodain47 said:


> So, this thread is staying open until Kim Jong Un is really dead?


I'd say it goes away eventually..  But currently there are new rumors, why he stays away from the spotlight for so long again, and his sister is taking over significant parts of the PR job - so "stuff didn't return to normal yet." 

edit:
And then there is this:

Worst North Korea economy in two decades pushing Kim Jong Un to lash out


> The destruction of the $15 million facility paid for by South Korea in the North Korean border city of Kaesong was one of the biggest provocations Kim Jong Un’s regime has made against its neighbour in years.


src: https://www.hindustantimes.com/worl...to-lash-out/story-ApQYf7sbzmVMdFkGuD4mzN.html

.. as I've written before. 

And then there is the issue, with people still wanting to understand politics, by looking at figureheads.  So political crisis, if fiqurehead goes missing - everything solved if figurehead shows up again, close the thread. Which is kind a dumb?


----------



## Crazynoob458 (Jun 29, 2020)

Deleted User said:


> google is eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeevil


hm googles motto is dont be evil hmhmhmmhmhmhmhmhhhmm


----------



## notimp (Jun 29, 2020)

Crazynoob458 said:


> hm googles motto is dont be evil hmhmhmmhmhmhmhmhhhmm


Was. 



> "Don't be evil" is a phrase used in Google's corporate code of conduct, which it also formerly preceded as a motto.


src: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Don't_be_evil


----------



## Crazynoob458 (Jun 29, 2020)

notimp said:


> Was.
> 
> 
> src: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Don't_be_evil


the thing is i doknt use google unless its my phone and my kindle


----------



## notimp (Jun 29, 2020)

Because of a motto?

Eric Schmidt wrote down his vision of the company which you could read:
https://www.goodreads.com/book/show/23158207-how-google-works

That could be a good start, I'm sure there are youtube interview videos with him appearing on the promotional tour for this book as well.

Short version: We know better, let us inform, use us for foreign policy decision making. (I havent read it though, so I could be totally wrong.  )


----------



## AmandaRose (Jul 3, 2020)

He has been spotted in the wild lol. 


https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-8486765/amp/Kim-Jong-seen-time-month.html


----------



## Viri (Jul 7, 2020)

AmandaRose said:


> He has been spotted in the wild lol.
> 
> 
> https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-8486765/amp/Kim-Jong-seen-time-month.html


I scrolled down, and seen Madonna topless. What the hell happened to her face?!


----------



## FGFlann (Jul 7, 2020)

Viri said:


> I scrolled down, and seen Madonna topless. What the hell happened to her face?!


Time.


----------



## FGFlann (Aug 25, 2020)

North Korean informants claim Kim Jong Un has been in a coma for _months_, and that all his recent appearances have been faked. The mystery continues...


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 5, 2020)

JuanMena said:


> Now BOGUS Donald Trump doesn't has a friend to play with.


I hope that that horribly evil man died.


----------



## RichardTheKing (Sep 5, 2020)

So...democratic revolution, then? Will one eventually (hopefully) happen to China?


----------



## notimp (Sep 5, 2020)

Nope, people kind of like that:


> China has been among the world’s fastest-growing economies, with real annual gross domestic product (GDP) growth averaging 9.5% through 2018, a pace described by the World Bank as “the fastest sustained expansion by a major economy in history.” Such growth has enabled China, on average, to double its GDP every eight years and helped raise an estimated 800 million people out of poverty. China has become the world’s largest economy (on a purchasing power parity basis), manufacturer, merchandise trader, and holder of foreign exchange reserves.


src: https://fas.org/sgp/crs/row/RL33534.pdf



Watch this:


And thats your partly educated Bejing elite.  People in more rural zones usually ask themselves what democracy means even less. (But also might be more suppressed. Because of more conflict potential.)


----------



## notimp (Sep 5, 2020)

FGFlann said:


> North Korean informants claim Kim Jong Un has been in a coma for _months_, and that all his recent appearances have been faked. The mystery continues...



Who Is Chang Song-min, the Man Behind the Kim Jong-un Death Rumors?
https://nationalinterest.org/blog/k...in-man-behind-kim-jong-un-death-rumors-167747

Youtubers...


----------



## Retinal_FAILURE (Sep 5, 2020)

Why not ask sources for their EXIF data from their digital cameras. Though it could probably be easily faked. I feel it's almost like a propaganda machine no matter where one is living. The people in power know exactly if they are alive or have kicked, but the general populations continue to have wool placed over our eyes...hey look there are donuts over there! and we all look..to skirt the real issues. There are however digital forensic investigators. I'm sure people who are actually interested in this supposed mystery, or what seemingly is can easily follow breadcrumbs, but I personally feel that TMZ is a little shock-oriented for my taste. I understand they are proven to reporting the facts, the news, but are attention and headline hungry nonetheless.


----------



## notimp (Sep 5, 2020)

Retinal_FAILURE said:


> Why not ask sources for their EXIF data from their digital cameras. Though it could probably be easily faked.


Yes that could be easily faked.  Also, in international relations you dont do that kind of stuff. Presume that if true, it could reach that country as information, and would destabilize it politically. You dont do that unless you'd want to (war, ...).

Also your diplomatic relationship would be toast for a while.

Here is another Asian Boss video on China vs. democracy:



edit: Just so people dont get confused, North Korea is still a military dictatorship of the worst kind (people are 'educated' to adore leaders as gods, for internal stability.) 

See f.e:


(Half of that video is probably western PR in some sense, but the other half is not.)

Also in recent years NK opened itself economically (people were allowed to found businesses) and profited from the economic development in china and chinese goods getting onto its markets (trade moved more people out of poverty), but since the Covid Crisis hit (border controls, lower border traffic), and with it the world wide economic downturn, clamp down became stronger again.

Famines are a result of embargoes, central planning and it getting the balance between energy needs and foodproduction 'wrong'. (NK is not a very fertile country, party built a big hydroelectric power station, that reduced waterflow, and fertile mud...) and natural disasters. Then foreign aid is only let into country from china, if at all, ...

edit: Actually, this was the video I was thinking about:


----------

